# Resources for Eating Disorders



## David Baxter PhD (Feb 3, 2011)

*Reviewed Eating Disorders Information Resources*
MentalHelp.net
Retrieved February 2, 2011


*The Eating Disorder Site*
An eating disorder information source that includes different aspects from symptoms, causes, side effects, and treatment, with organizations, postings from sufferers, definitions, recovery, and support (both online and offline). This site is very helpful. The navigation of this site is easy with an informative site map, and the graphics are simple, yet still manage to look nice. 


*Something Fishy*
Excellent site that has oodles of information about eating disorders, links to the Eating Disorder FAQ, poems, chat rooms, and stories from others suffering from bulimia and anorexia. If you have an eating disorder, or know someone who does that you care about, this is the site to check out and read thoroughly. Updated frequently, well-designed, and a pleasure to visit time and time again. The authors also maintain sites at something-fishy.com and something-fishy.net. 


*Eating-Disorders.Net*
Dedicated to raising awareness, providing educational information and resources, and offering hope to those who suffer and their loved-ones. Site includes definitions, signs and symptoms, questionnaire, stories and poems from sufferers, articles by professionals, an international treatment finder, a recovery starting point, online support forums and chat, and much much more. This is a mirror site for something-fishy.org 


*Body Image Betrayal & Related Issues*
The Body Image Betrayal & Related Issues (BIBRI) homepage is the starting point for information regarding eating disorders and related issues, including obsessive compulsive disorder, abuse, and violence/rape. It offers various links, as well as personal experiences, poetry and a large list of alternative suggestions. It also openly discusses therapy abuse.


*Eating Disorders*
Lots of information to help individuals along the way to recovery. Information ranges from signs and symptoms to relapse warning signs. 


*The Royal College of Psychiatrists 'Help is at Hand' Leaflet Series*
The Royal College of Psychiatrists' 'Help is at Hand' Series. The first leaflet was published seven years ago and the topics covered are continually expanding. Over four million leaflets have now been produced by the College. 


*Eating Disorders and Figure Skating*
A website offering articles and information concerning various eating disorders including anorexia, bulimia and eating disorder "not otherwise specified". This is a subsite of a larger figureskating website and the information (although applicable to all) is intended for an audience of figure skaters. 


*BDDCentral*
BDD Central is a good introduction to the often misunderstood and rarely discussed illness, Body Dysmorphic Disorder. While the information on the site is basic, when coupled with personal accounts and links to other BDD-related websites make it an important resource for people wishing to learn about Body Dysmorphic Disorder. The background colours and the fonts used in the website make the material a bit difficult to read, but still a good site. 


*EDReferral - Eating Disorders Treatment and Referral Center*
The Eating Disorder Referral and information center website is dedicated to the prevention and treatment of eating disorders. Here you will find informative articles and contact information for therapists in the United States specializing in treatment of eating disorders. 


*Eating Disorder Recovery at Poppink.Com*
Support, education and treatment opportunities for people with eating disorders and those who love them. The site contains articles on eating disorder recovery issues, an online discussion forum, DSM-IV-TR eating disorder description, and articles and links to more information. 


*Living With Food: The Science Supporting Eating Disorder Treatment*
This blog is written by directors and staff members at the Cleveland Clinic for Eating Disorders, which provides clinically proven treatments and bulimia & anorexia support groups. Topics include Anorexia, Bulimia, and Binge Eating, as well as discussions of current news, research, events, and more. The posts are well-written and definitely worth checking out if these topics are of interest to you. 


*Maudsley Parents*
This is a volunteer organization of parents who have helped their children recover from Anorexia and Bulimia through the use of a family-based treatment known as the Maudsley approach, an evidence-based therapy for Eating Disorders. The website includes information about the approach, frequently asked questions, family stories, videos, and more. 


*UCSD Eating Disorder Research*
The Eating Disorders program at UCSD is employing new treatments based on science and research into the neurobiology of Anorexia Nervosa and Bulimia Nervosa. While the site exists to promote their specific treatment program and provides information on how to receive treatment, they also include a lot of nice information on Eating Disorders. There's an Eating Disorders 101 section that includes videos, web resources, books, and articles. They also have a research section that focuses on current studies, genetic studies, and brain imaging work. Definitely worth checking out to gain an understanding of Eating Disorder research. 


*Pediatric Eating Disorders*
While the main purpose of this site is to describe the Eating Disorders program available at the University of Chicago Medical Center, the website also includes some nice information about various treatment options for pediatric Eating Disorders. In addition to in-patient hospitalization or day treatment, they also describe outpatient treatments including Family Therapy, Cognitive-Behavioral Approaches, Interpersonal Psychotherapy, Psychodynamic Approaches, Feminist Approaches, and Nutritional Counseling. The site also provides links to other sites that provide more detail about various approaches.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Feb 3, 2011)

*Eating Disorders (Anorexia, Bulimia, Binge Eating), Professional Treatment, and Help*

Basic Information 

What are Eating Disorders? 

Introduction to Eating Disorders
What are Eating Disorders?
Prevalence, Onset and Course of Eating Disorders
Historical Understandings
Eating Disorder Causes and Maintaining Factors 

Causes of Eating Disorders - Biological Factors
Causes of Eating Disorders - Biological Factors Continued
Causes of Eating Disorders - Personality Traits and Skill Deficits
Causes of Eating Disorders - Family Influences
Causes of Eating Disorders - Cultural Influences
Eating Disorder Maintaining Factors
Eating Disorder Maintaining Factors Continued
Other Eating Disorder Maintaining Factors
Characteristis of Eating Disorders 

Characteristics of Anorexia Nervosa
Characteristics of Anorexia Nervosa Continued
Characteristics of Bulimia Nervosa
Characteristics of Bulimia Nervosa Continued
Characteristics of Binge Eating Disorder
Eating Disorder Co-morbid (co-existing) Conditions
Eating Disorder Treatment & Prevention 

Eating Disorder Professional Treatment - Nutritional Rehabilitation
Eating Disorder Professional Treatment - Individual Psychotherapy
Eating Disorder Professional Treatment - Individual Psychotherapy Continued
Eating Disorder Professional Treatment - Inpatient and Residential
Eating Disorder Professional Treatment - Group Therapy
Eating Disorder Professional Treatment - Family Therapy
Prevention of Eating Disorders
More Information 

Anorexia Nervosa, A Jarring Reminder
Eating Disorders: Facts About Eating Disorders and the Search for Solutions
Enjoying Food
Introduction
Marital Bliss and the Waist Line
Memorial Weekend and Body Image
Someday Melissa: A Mother's Loss, a Daughter's Story
Symptoms - Anorexia Nervosa
Symptoms - Body Dysmorphic Disorder
Symptoms - Bulimia Nervosa
Treatment - Anorexia Nervosa
Treatment - Bulimia Nervosa
Videos 

Body Dysmorphic Disorder- A Serious Disease
New Hope for Eating Disorders
Anorexia Nervosa Video
Book Reviews 

ABC of Eating Disorders
Bodies
Body Image, Eating Disorders, and Obesity
Body Image, Eating Disorders, and Obesity in Youth
Bulimics on Bulimia
Dying to Be Thin
Girl Culture
Gluttony
If Your Adolescent Has an Eating Disorder
Kim: Empty Inside
Potatoes Not Prozac
Purge
Stick Figure
The Fasting Girl
The Good Eater
ThinThinWasted
When Your Child Has an Eating Disorder


----------



## Cat Dancer (Feb 3, 2011)

Wow. Thanks so much for all of this.


----------

